# Five Minutes With Sesame Street



## summersunshine (Nov 23, 2008)

OK, off topic, but thought this was very funny and apt for a Friday:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/8345690.stm

If only life was as simple as semsame st. .......


----------

